# Spalted Sweetgum hollow form



## VisExp (Jul 21, 2009)

I got a chance to use my shop built captured hollowing system with laser. I was really pleased with how it worked. The hollowing progressed smoothly and the laser really helped ensure a consistent wall thickness.

Ever since I read David Ellsworth’s book Ellsworth on Woodturning I have been captivated by his “spirit forms”. This is my attempt at recreating one. The wood is spalted Sweetgum.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 21, 2009)

Good job.

My first attempt at a hollow form (a small one) ended up in two pieces across the shop after a nasty catch.  I'll eventually get back to attempting one again.


----------



## markgum (Jul 21, 2009)

awesome, i enjoy doing hollow forms


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 21, 2009)

Keith, 
Beautiful.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 21, 2009)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## jyreene (Jul 21, 2009)

Stunning work Keith.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet!!!:biggrin:

The 'shop built laser thingy' sound intrigueing (sp?)
I've only made one 'bowl-ish' thing and the wall thickness was about an inch!!!!:redface:


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent form and beautiful wood Keith!

would you mind posting a pic of your rig? I am thinking about buying or making one, but I can't settle on a design. I understand if you don't want to - in case you may patent it...


----------



## VisExp (Jul 21, 2009)

skiprat said:


> The 'shop built laser thingy' sound intrigueing (sp?)





Greg O'Sherwood said:


> would you mind posting a pic of your rig? I am thinking about buying or making one, but I can't settle on a design. I understand if you don't want to - in case you may patent it...



LOL.  No patent.  The idea wasn't even mine.  I got it from a posting on another forum.  I had been struggling with hand held hollowing for a while.  The position I seemed to need to stand in was tiring and I kept going through the side and bottom of pieces.  I had a monster hollowing tool that I got used here on this forum and adapted it to a "captured" hollowing system with a laser.

You can see pictures of it on my blog 

http://syzygypens.com/blog/2009/07/06/captured-hollowing-system-with-laser/

It was simple to build and should be self explanatory from the pictures.  If you have any questions about it, feel free to ask.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 21, 2009)

Keith, your hollow form is excellent.  Nice wood, very good shape and appears  to have thin and uniform thickness.  Good job, I would be interested in seeing more of your turnings.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jul 21, 2009)

That's awful purty.........great finish.

Laurie


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 21, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous, Keith.


----------



## mickr (Jul 22, 2009)

this is superb, all the way around....pun intended


----------



## broitblat (Jul 22, 2009)

(Odd, I thought I had posted a comment before...)

That is a great looking piece!  Beautiful wood, great form, nice finish, and well rendered.

  -Barry


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 22, 2009)

Keith, That looks Awesome!!! Very nice job. I was looking at your set up and it looks really cool. Looks like it/you did a great job!


----------



## shull (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful job Keith.  I guess I will have to break down and try that Laser "thingie".  I read about one somewhere but got distracted by that proverbial rabbit trail.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 22, 2009)

Keith very nice work, I like the way your Laser is working, are you going to do a Richard Raffan and cut it in half to check?? If you are send it to me, that is a beautiful hollow form, and beautiful wood.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, that's nice. Real nice.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 26, 2009)

GaryMGg said:


> Wow, that's nice. Real nice.



Thanks for the comments everyone.  Gary, this was the last of the pieces I got from you last year.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 27, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Gary, this was the last of the pieces I got from you last year.


That sux. Next time we see one another, I'll have to give you some more. :biggrin:
That's a great use of spalted bug condos. :wink:


----------

